# Youtube Channel Announcement - Puzzlebuilding 101



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen!
My name is David, I am 26 years of age and live in the beautiful city Graz in Austria. 
I used to be a Puzzlebuilder and Speedcuber under the name of Kickflip1993. 
Over the last couple of years I distanced myself from anything cubing-related, but the passion for building puzzles was too strong






So I set up a workshop in one half of my bedroom where I will be modifying existing puzzles, make tutorials for different techniques used in puzzlebuilding, as well as 3d print and mold and cast some stuff in the future.

My new YouTube-channel is called "Puzzlebuilding 101"

New Videos will be uploaded every Sunday at around Midnight CEST (central Europe), and 6pm EST (USA). 

I am open for positive and negative feedback and will appreciate everything you have to say about this idea or my work. 
Also, there are already some videos online, you can check them out if you like!


YouTube: Puzzlebuilding 101


Thank you very much for everything, what a great community we have


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey kickflip1993! 

I want to say that I remeber your channel and you were a great inspiration for me, not just because of cubing stuff but also skateboarding.

Best of luck! :-D


----------



## Etotheipi (Jul 13, 2019)

Sounds great!


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 13, 2019)

Thank you very much guys


----------



## CubingWithJay (Jul 14, 2019)

Welcome. Really keen to see content coming from you


----------



## HawkI (Oct 23, 2019)

your work is phenominal! thanks for sharing


----------

